
What are the best books you read in 2017? - xutopia
Bill Gates recommends books every year.  Which book would you recommend?
======
vsc
I recently read The Three Body Problem and it surely is one of the most
interesting and accessible hard science fiction books that I have read in a
long time.

------
patricklouys
\- A Guide to the Good Life: The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy

\- Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind

\- Never Split the Difference: Negotiating As If Your Life Depended On It

\- Tools of Titans (was positively surprised by this one)

For developers I can highly recommend the Domain Driven Design books by Vaughn
Vernon.

------
feralmoan
"Deep Work: Rules for Focused Success in a Distracted World" was a standout
read this year [https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Work-Focused-Success-
Distracted-...](https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Work-Focused-Success-Distracted-
ebook/dp/B00X47ZVXM)

------
SirLJ
The best book published in 2017 for me is this one:

"A Man for All Markets: From Las Vegas to Wall Street, How I Beat the Dealer
and the Market" by Edward O. Thorp

[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

------
dbyington
For any current or perspective developer; Clean Code. I cannot recommend this
and the rest of Uncle Bob's books.

------
aalhour
In no particular order:

* Siddhartha, Herman Hesse

* Man's Search for Meaning, Viktor Frankl

* The Obstacle is the Way, Ryan Holiday

* The Daily Stoic, Ryan Holiday

* The Effective Engineer, Edmund Lau

* The Lean Startup, Eric Ries

* The Personal MBA, Josh Kaufman

* Certain to Win, Chet Richards

* Left of Bang, Patrick Van Horn & Jason A. Riley

* Native Set Theory, Paul R. Halmos

EDIT: list formatting

~~~
makilan
I like the book 'Man Searching for Meaning'. I read it multiple times.

------
kleer001
\-- all fiction except Tense Bees --

Born - jeff vandermeer

Dichronauts — Greg Egan

That's Why I'm a Journalist - Mark Bulgutch interviews

Mooncop - Tom Gauld

Tense Bees and Shell-Shocked Crabs - Michael Tye

Alif the Unseen - G. Willow Wilson

Junction True - Ray Fawkes, Vince Locke

------
jestinjoy1

      -When Breath Becomes Air
      -The Wisdom of Finance: Discovering Humanity in the World of Risk and Return

------
waseemi
Agree with tools of Titans, disappreance of childhood (older book), on
tyranny, and trust me I'm lying

------
makilan
\- Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind

\- Euler letter to German Princess - Part 1

\- Tipping Point

------
probinso
consider the lobster

The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks

cryptonomicon

The hunt for Vulcan: and how Albert Einstein destroyed a planet

